

Python function input validation – being safe with enterprise codebases - hogu
https://github.com/hhuuggoo/thedoctor#

======
hogu
I frequently work with large enterprise code bases. With the dynamic nature of
python, it can be hard to understand what exactly you're supposed to pass in
to functions, or what they return. The goal of this library is to make it easy
to express those constraints, as well as catching problems as far up the stack
trace as possible

